# I was just told i'm playing a show in a month



## ibznorange (Feb 2, 2008)

drummer just sprung this one on me. Were already signed up for it and shit. Venue invited the band though, so its not like i have to buy out tix or shit if we cant sell any. 

still.


----------



## Kakaka (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats, dude! Rock it all!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 2, 2008)

lol, ive missed the last 5 weeks of band practice 
stupid family shit 

Im gonna spend the rest of the weekend practicing, hes supposed to link me all the newer songs and shit tracked to a click so i can practice my ass off, and were gonna talk about it saturday, after a jam monday


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck and raise some serious hell!!


----------



## skinhead (Feb 2, 2008)

Playing live is awesome 

Fucking rock


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 2, 2008)

well, if you put the same effort into practicing as you do on this site , you'll do fine  
5 weeks of missin practice huh? your one of THOSE guys huh


----------



## Apophis (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2008)

booking shows without checking with everyone first = .

i really have no tolerance for that practice. completely unprofessional, i quit a certain band *cough* mortal decay *cough* because of this.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> well, if you put the same effort into practicing as you do on this site , you'll do fine
> 5 weeks of missin practice huh? your one of THOSE guys huh



 shut up lol. Naw i've been sitting here slamming the same shit over and over against the clicktracks for hours on end since i found out

lol they keep rescheduling band practice to when i have work, even when i tell them, and the one time they keep it on a weekend, my dad went to the hospital.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

Edroz said:


> booking shows without checking with everyone first = .
> 
> i really have no tolerance for that practice. completely unprofessional, i quit a certain band *cough* mortal decay *cough* because of this.



Yeah, that perturbed me more than anything. If i can get some good practices in with them without any sort of major life disasters (those are frequent the past 4 or 5 years of my life) i'll be fine, but i would have liked to discussed this with them first you know?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 3, 2008)

Edroz said:


> booking shows without checking with everyone first = .
> 
> i really have no tolerance for that practice. completely unprofessional, i quit a certain band *cough* mortal decay *cough* because of this.



You need to e-mail Vader and get them to remove Mortal Decay from your name on their artists page  I just found out you were in Mortal Decay from that page and was like "OMG, Edroz is in MD?"


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You need to e-mail Vader and get them to remove Mortal Decay from your name on their artists page  I just found out you were in Mortal Decay from that page and was like "OMG, Edroz is in MD?"




 yeah, i'm no longer in Polterchrist either. Adam has a new site in the works... current bands, and hopefully the correct spelling of my last name will be updated!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 3, 2008)

You were in Polterchrist too? I know I've heard of them, let me see if they're in my MP3 collection


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You were in Polterchrist too? I know I've heard of them, let me see if they're in my MP3 collection



you have to keep in mind that most bands in the NJ, NY, PA, DE areas in the US are all a big incestuous death metal family!  

i'm a member/ been a member of Mortal Decay, Polterchrist, Insatanity and Pyrexia. and most of the other members of these bands have been in all these bands as well


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> well, if you put the same effort into practicing as you do on this site , you'll do fine
> 5 weeks of missin practice huh? your one of THOSE guys huh



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 3, 2008)

Edroz said:


> you have to keep in mind that most bands in the NJ, NY, PA, DE areas in the US are all a big incestuous death metal family!
> 
> i'm a member/ been a member of Mortal Decay, Polterchrist, Insatanity and Pyrexia. and most of the other members of these bands have been in all these bands as well



Sweet. Can you punch Roger and Will from Mortician in the testicles for me as I ordered some merch from their web store, and there's no response to e-mails, the phone numbers been disconnected, and I haven't gotten around to making the charge back on my credit card


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Sweet. Can you punch Roger and Will from Mortician in the testicles for me as I ordered some merch from their web store, and there's no response to e-mails, the phone numbers been disconnected, and I haven't gotten around to making the charge back on my credit card




i dunno man, have you noticed that every pic of Will, he's holding either a shotgun or a REALLY big knife? not a guy i wanna mess with


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

they want to rewrite all the songs now...
this is gonna be a disaster


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 3, 2008)

Why do you think I'm asking YOU to do it instead of doing it myself, you think I'm suicidal?


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> they want to rewrite all the songs now...
> this is gonna be a disaster




you didn't tell me you were playing in Mortal Decay!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

Edroz said:


> you didn't tell me you were playing in Mortal Decay!




Yeah, the decision i've made, after encouraging by JJ (not sure why that helped, im officially concerned for my mental health) 
is ima quit
oh and go with my buddies' brother and their cousin and some chick, and start a 90s hit single cover band


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> and start a 90s hit single cover band




$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


good choice


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

So far the set list for that is as follows

Third eye blind - never let you go and/or semi charmed life
Bush - Glycerin
Face to Face - Disconnected
Lifehouse - hanging by a moment
Oasis - Wonderwall
Radiohead - Creep

 this has got to be the worst idea ever, and its great


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 4, 2008)

You guys should Rick roll the crowd.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 4, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why do you think I'm asking YOU to do it instead of doing it myself, you think I'm suicidal?



Sorry to be the bringer of bad news/one to point out the obvious, whatever, but *You're Dead*.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 4, 2008)

I dont want the crowd to hate me for forever


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 4, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Sorry to be the bringer of bad news/one to point out the obvious, whatever, but *You're Dead*.



You must have never heard of Mortician. Will is a fucking expert on zombies. I'm pretty sure he knows more about zombies than I do, which is impressive as I'm a zombie. I fear for my unlife with people like Will around.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 4, 2008)

yep quit tonight


----------

